# Can I use Teak Oil on pine plywood



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I am building a router table w/ cabinet and I bought 1/2 ply and I saw this DIY programme where she used teak oil on a dark wood and I really like the finish..

Can I actuslly use the product on pine ply?

Thanks as always
Ed


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have used Daly's Ben Matte (a Danish type oil that you wet sand) on solid pine and it worked nicely. Similar to teak oil, I think.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

yes, it's just a variation of an oil/varnish blend. You can use it on any wood. It's probably not going to look any different than any other danish oil blend though.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Any oil finish on pine will blotch big time. I think you'd be better off with a top coat like poly.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Jim, I hear you on the blotchy pine! I was wondering if the pre stain conditioner that you use on maple would work well on pine to avoid the blotchiness with teak oil??

Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jim
Charles Neil's Blotch control works well on plywood and pine but I've never used it with Teak oil ,some oil products you need two coats of blotch control. I think it might work better than the store bought conditioner because Charles is water base and the store bought is oil base which means the oil in the finish can break it down.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

There is no need for "blotch control" crap when using teak oil on any wood. Teak oil is a blend of MS, Varnish and BLO, there is NO WAY IT CAN BLOTCH.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ed
The way to find out how if it will work is to try some on a scrap piece of ply or in an area that won't be seen.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually googling it leads me to believe it doesn't even have Varnish in it, just linseed oil, a chemical dryer and thinner. No UV protection other than whatever film buildup you get, no significant weather protection (and probably no blotching).

So many of the finishes on the market are snake oil (figuratively, no snakes dies to produce them).

I'm sure this will work on your project, but it's not going to look any different than diluted BLO.

Hydrotreated distilate, light 21-30%
Solvent naphtha (petroleum) medium aliphatic 1-10%
Linseed Oil, Acid Refined 1-10%
Cobalt Compounds <1%


----------

